
Bay Area cities face growing crisis as RVs become homes of last resort - SQL2219
http://www.eastbaytimes.com/2017/12/17/cities-face-growing-crisis-as-rvs-become-homes-of-last-resort/
======
rbanffy
Over the past week, a series of articles from the Guardian about the UN report
on poverty in the US were posted to HN. It breaks my heart when the richest
region of the richest country seems unable, or unwilling, to solve its vast
inequality problem.

